# R35 GTR JUN R1 - Pro Shoot Pics - PIC HEAVY



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Had my good mate Kevin (jester350gt) as know to others to do a pro shoot on my car, i was really happy with the pics so i want to share...

hope you like the pics

full resolution can be found here if anybody wants any bigger shots

JUN-R1 Nissan R35
















































































































































































































































































































these were the guys that live in this place the old man had a aston, ferrari and also some vintage car - lovely couple for letting me use the grounds


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Wow. That is all.

Edit: do they dress like that on a daily basis? If so that's almost as epic as your car


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i have no idea jags i have never saw them in 20 years but the rumble from the jungle got them out of the house lol - at first to tell me off


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

:chuckle:


----------



## mr-tommo (Feb 8, 2009)

Stunning engine bay. Awesome photographs.

The last one is a nice giggle also.

What is the building??


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

building is called

Seaton Delavel Hall


----------



## MP2 BNR34 (Feb 11, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! Best R35 for me!!! :bowdown1:


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Amazing car Jurgen, my favourite R35 :thumbsup:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Awesome as ever Jurgen!


----------



## mr-tommo (Feb 8, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> building is called
> 
> Seaton Delavel Hall


What a fitting location for such a great looking car!! Top work.


----------



## gt-r v-spec (Mar 15, 2008)

Absolutely stunning R35 (in the best colour too) and superb photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Perfect jurgen, that is stunning. Congrats on creating the most jaw dropping car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That couple rock. Very kind of them to allow you use of their grounds.

The wheels on the 35GTR look great!!

I think the car would benefit greatly from less stickers especially the GTC Titan decals above the exhaust tailpipes.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

as i was looking at this all i was saying to myself was wow! awesome car mate!

the only thing im not sure about is the led's light in the front grill


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looking immense as usual Jurgen :thumbsup:

Nice location. Shame about the weather. I drive past there all the time...there's a nice mile long straight just round the corner that i like ;-)


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Stunning,nothing else to say really


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks awesome! Like the aggressive offset of the wheels bud :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Amazing pictures.
If there was one thing I could change it would be to lose the twin GTC exhaust adverts on the back.

But that's minor, it's a cracking looking car.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

Well done on an amazing car!! 

Pretty much exactly how I would like my car to look.
Agree with CT17 about the stickers though. I would remove all of them.

The rear spoiler,wheels and stance make the car stand out a mile away and I am sure you could probably hear it miles away.


----------



## grandmer (Feb 27, 2012)

:bowdown1: Amazing!


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

hi jurgen how you doing mate!

looking into your car make want one R35(only blue:chuckle damm that looks good.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hey mate

hope all is well..

maybe a blue wrap next year lol


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

How about a yellow wrap for the JUN look?  Az


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

looks awesome mate nice work


----------



## jdmknickknacks (Jun 10, 2012)

top notch


----------



## kennyc (Aug 25, 2005)

What make are the canards? They are sweet!!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kenny we got them from japan yahoo mate


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

JUN R1 R35 will be at the scottish show indoor tomorrow all polished if anyone wants to say hi.


----------

